# Pokemon World Online



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

So; Recently I got back into PWO. I figure I'd let those of you who are interested, and didn't know, or those of you who play, know who I am.

Pokemon World Online - Main Site
PWO - Register Page
PWO - My Pokedex Page
PWO - My Forum Profile

Be warned, this is in early BETA (and has been for a long time), primarily due to lack of developers, so if you like Pokemon, know the game, and want to develop, submit an application!

For the first person who asks in this thread, and intends to play, and not troll, I will submit a friend token, so you have a 75% better chance to get into the game, as opposed to general registrations.

Basically, the way registration works, it's all based off of GMT times, and they get sent out on average every 3 hours.

Anyway, have at it.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Pretty fun from what I can remember. Played it for a while about a year and a half or so ago. Then I stopped and forgot about it. Remembered it about 2 months ago and have been trying to either recover my old account or get a registration key for a new one. Guess I just have terrible luck when it comes to this. Not sure why I'm not getting the password recovery email for my old account though. It's definitely the email I used at registration and it's definitely confirming that the email has been "sent". Not in my spam folders. :stu


----------



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

From what I understand, just like my old account, they reset the accounts at one time.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

That would make sense. Not sure why my old account (along with the team I remember having) is still popping up in the search feature though. I'd honestly rather register a new account at this point, so I've still just been trying to get a key when I know I'll be free around the time of their sendout periods. No dice so far, but again - I'm thinking I just have bad luck when it comes to this kind of thing.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I actually first heard about it maybe 2~ weeks ago? It took me a good minute and **** to realize how to register and all that crap but yes, I want to play.


----------



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

@Toppington
The keys last for 6 hours. I would recommend first thing in the morning, registering, so by the time you get ready, or hang out, or get off work, it'll be waiting for you.

@Xtraneous
PM me your email address so I can set you up with a friend token, unless you've already registered and are waiting for a key, in which case, I will not be able to submit a token for you.

@wickedlovely
PM me your email address, depending if you get it to me before Xtraneous, I'll submit one for you.

P.S.
I ask for it in a PM to avoid anyone getting your email and using it inappropriately, and such.


----------



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

Got a PM from Xtraneous. Friend token submitted. Should get one probably today as long as your token is selected.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Oricul said:


> Got a PM from Xtraneous. Friend token submitted. Should get one probably today as long as your token is selected.


Say I get sent the email, once I register will they give me the ability to send out one token to someone else?


----------



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

Yep, immediately.

All you have to do is visit the main site, hit Pokedex in the top right, log into your account, then click register on the top bar. When registering, you will need to select friend, then put their email in and fill in their captcha stuff.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Oricul said:


> @Toppington
> The keys last for 6 hours. I would recommend first thing in the morning, registering, so by the time you get ready, or hang out, or get off work, it'll be waiting for you.


Yeah, I know. That's what makes it such a hassle. :/ Thanks though.


----------



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

Toppington said:


> Yeah, I know. That's what makes it such a hassle. :/ Thanks though.


Ah; sorry.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Server offline... waaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah; they were fixing a few things earlier, I think they went to bed, and it crashed. Lol.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow this looks awesome. I found another online pokemon game a while ago and it totally blew. This looks a lot better though


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Its online


----------



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

Just so everyone knows... You can view the server status here.


----------



## haebangja (Jun 16, 2012)

how clever


----------



## haebangja (Jun 16, 2012)

somebody invite me! please=]


----------



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

Shoot me a PM with your email. It's been 3 days so I should be able to send another friend token.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

I remember I spent years trying to register for this game when I was younger. Now I play and hold a staff position on another online game where I might join the programming team.

Take that, Pokemon World Online! :V


----------



## Zaikan (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent you a pm Oricul because i would really love to become a part of the pokemon world online community.


----------

